# New born rabbits - weight by breed comparison



## NZminilops

Hello lovely breeders .

I'm doing some research (for personal gain of knowledge and possible article I might submit to a magazine) into the size differences between baby rabbits.

If anyone has ever weighed their new born baby rabbits, I would much appreciate if you could give me an average weight for the breed(s) you breed at birth or the first couple of days of life.

Especially keen on netherland dwarf and flemish giant - birth weights then adult, to see how much each grow !

Any measurement is fine but grams would be most appreciated.

Thank you

Michelle


----------



## polly

havent got any babies to weigh for you they are really tiny so dont know if they would actually rate on my kitchen scales. adult weight between 2.5 and 2.8 most of mine are anyway some does get bigger than that though


----------



## BlueGiants

The best I can do right now, based on the last litter of Flemish Giant blue babies that we had:

1 day: 2.9-4.1 oz. (81-115 grams)
6 days: 4.0-6.2 oz. (113-175 grams)
9 days: 6.5 - 8 oz. (184-226 grams)
13 days: 8 - 9.5 oz. (226-270 grams)
20 days: 13-15 oz. (368*425 grams)
30 days: 1.5- 2 lbs.
90 days: 6.5-8 lbs.


----------



## Dublinperky

That is really intresting to know. I am going to try that if my bunnies ever get pregnant (I have been trying for awhile) Good Luck!

Aly!


----------

